# Smoker shelter



## velvetant (Nov 3, 2017)

Need some ideas for some sort of shelter to keep rain/snow off my Rec Tec 680 whole smoking in the winter, my porch isn't covered.
Also gets really windy up here on the mountain so needs to be very sturdy. 
Thanks
Randy


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2017)

With the wind being a factor, you will probably have to build your own.
I have a galvanized steel frame that is bolted into the concrete, with a canvas tarp covering it.
It will stand up to 30-40 mph winds, but if they are forecasting a tropical storm or hurricane then I remove the tarp. But the frame just stood up to 110 MPH winds from Irma, with no damage.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

http://howtospecialist.com/outdoor/bbq-grill-shelter-plans/


----------

